# Go phills!!!!



## bluekey88 (Oct 30, 2008)

And again....THE PHILLIES WON!!

To quote Preston & Steve (any of you who live in the Philadelphia area probably know who I'm talking about)


Gadzooks! THAT WAS AWESOME!!!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 30, 2008)

well i do and we are having a great time,it took 28 years for this, and i remember back in 1980 when they won, but this is a good time for everyone
in our area , New Jersey, (South Jersey)


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2008)

Good for them!


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 30, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> And again....THE PHILLIES WON!!


 
I don't mean to put words in your mouth, but what I think you're trying to say is 

It's Phantastic the Phillies Phinally Won

Sorry, I just couldn't resist :uhyeah:


----------

